# Video Wall Solution



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey gang, any recommendations on an inexpensive video wall solution for six displays?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I cannot help you Dale, but I would sure like to follow along on this adventure! :T


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

It should be educational on my end Fo Sho!


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

IKEA wall mounts? DIY may be the cheapest route. Is this for computer monitors or tv screens? Whatever the case, this should be a very cool build!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Brandon, thanks but what I am looking to do is help someone create a video wall out of six displays utilizing a single feed so that the six screens form one giant TV. It's more of a video matrix type of thing.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey Dale, those are really pricy. I did a quick search and it seems they run about $8000 for a 9ch unit. Even eBay there is only a handful and they are in the same price range.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

That's what I found as well but since I am not very well versed in such things I figured I would put it out to the team and see what came back. Thanks for the response Tony, much appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This one here is getting good reviews and its "reasonable" in price. It does 9 monitors.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> This one here is getting good reviews and its "reasonable" in price. It does 9 monitors.


Tony, you are my hero!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Even I can see the fun in doing something like this.


----------

